# [SOLVED] Missing Bootmgr - Press ctrl-alt-del



## Vando23 (Sep 13, 2012)

Can anyone help. New system been running for a week or so. Got the above message..Booted up on Windows 7 64Bit DVD, did the repair. Still happened. Then I go to Bios, re flash to the original bios..still happened. as soon as I changed the Boot Sequence to boot the CD/DVD first the system started ok..it appears to be an intermittent issue..apart from installing an new SSD..anyone have any ideas at all??? I am running an Asus Maximus V Formula+Gainward GeForce GTX 680 4GB, SSD + Velociraptor+ Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Missing Bootmgr - Press ctrl-alt-del*

Normally using Windows Repair via the CD will fix the issue. If you don't have any important files on the computer have you tried to reinstall Windows?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Missing Bootmgr - Press ctrl-alt-del*

Have you tried this Use the Bootrec.exe tool in the Windows Recovery Environment to troubleshoot and repair startup issues in Windows


----------



## Vando23 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Missing Bootmgr - Press ctrl-alt-del*

Fixed..thanks heaps


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it your most welcome, if you could please use the thread tools near the top of the page and mark this as solved thank you


----------

